# Acer Timeline 4830tg Aufrüsten



## iorael (21. November 2012)

*Acer Timeline 4830tg Aufrüsten*

Hey leute,

ich habe mir überlegt meinen acer timeline 4830tg aufzurüsten. Zum einen wollte ich den Ram auswechseln und mit 8gb 1333 ram ersetzen.
Desweiteren habe ich überlegt die langsame Festplatte mit einer SSD zu ersetzen und die eigentliche HDD gegen das CDrom laufwerk zu tauschen das ich derzeit so gut wie nie brauche.

Meine Frage was haltet ihr von meinem Ram, hat wer erfahrungen mit dem Tausch des CD laufwerks und würde es nach diesem Video funktionieren?

Ram: Corsair PC1333 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB DDR3-RAM Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

SSD: Crucial CT256M4SSD2 256GB interne Festplatte 2.5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör            >Oder doch lieber Samsung 830??

HDD Case:9.5mm SATA to SATA 2nd HDD Rahmen Caddy for MacBook Pro Acer 5810T 4810T 3810T | eBay

danke euch im Voraus


----------



## fadade (21. November 2012)

*AW: Acer Timeline 4830tg Aufrüsten*

Jup, schaut alles in Ordnung aus. Nur beim Umbau vom CD/DVD-Laufwerk musst du vielleicht ein bisschen probieren, da es bei Acer wohl doch nicht genormt ist, welche Befestigung nun das opt. Laufwerk festhält.


----------



## iorael (21. November 2012)

*AW: Acer Timeline 4830tg Aufrüsten*

Und meinst du das würde man merken also besonders auch die 8gb ram? habe gelesen der standart ram soll recht langsam sein


----------



## fadade (21. November 2012)

*AW: Acer Timeline 4830tg Aufrüsten*

Nö, also wenn du nur den RAM tauschen würdest, kannst du zwar einen Gesch.unterschied messen, aber merken wirst du den so als Mensch eher nicht.
Allerdings kann es sein, dass sich die größere Kapazität schon auswirkt, wenn du jetzt bereits >3.5GB RAM benötigst. Das Betriebssystem muss dann weniger Daten auf die Festplatte auslagern und kann sie direkt im RAM halten --> mit am schnellsten.
Eine SSD würde da auch schon gegen helfen 
Aber ich denke mal, momentan fährt man mit einer SSD als System-/Programmspeicher und 8GB RAM am besten; ggf. noch eine Daten-HDD.

_-> Am meisten merken wirst du die SSD_


----------



## iorael (21. November 2012)

Woher bekomme ich denn ein passendes hdd caddy ohne es aus Amerika mit 20euro Versand zu bestellen


----------

